# w10 rebooting



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

This is hard to properly describe since things are happening when I am not at the computer.

I set thing up so that updates would NOT install automatically, but to be notified when updates are available. The system is not doing that. It is installing updates, and restarting the system, with no input from me, and with no regard for what apps may be open at the time (documents still being edited, e.g.).

This has happened several times lately, mostly without noticeable problems, but this morning sometime, I tapped out of sleep mode to find a screen with way too much text for me to write down, and way too little time to even read it all. I did get "error code 0xc0000098." It said something about needing to do a recovery.

Then the big issue -- it said that if I did not have an original installation disk, I'd have to talk to my system administrator. I'm a one-man show, and this w10 upgrade was done online, so I of course have no disk.

Then the screen went black. I waited and waited and... finally did a hard re-boot at the switch

I seem to have it back up now, and I guess I should make a recovery disk of some sort. But I can see that not having an installation disk can be a problem. (I have never NOT had this for a windows install, starting, as I did, with w3.1. on floppies.)

btw, this is w10 over w7, in case that matters.

PS: GRIEVANCE WITH MICROSOFT -- When I decided to upgrade to w10, I wanted to install to a different partition. (I have an xp64 OS on alternate partition that I do not need.) For that reason, I tried to download and save for future installation, where I would have more control. I wanted to mess with 10 a bit before transforming my whole system. But the download installed anyway, and did not save it to any folder I can find. I am thankful (I think) for a free upgrade, but this whole thing seems rather forced. Why the urgency to upgrade everybody?!? And why not make the disk available without having to pay $120?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can use the MS Media Creation Tool to create an ISO file. From here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10ISO

Then you right click on the ISO file and choose Burn image to disc. This will create a Windows 10 bootable DVD install.

If you have already activate Windows 10. MS will remember you, and you can boot the DVD, skip the product key screen, and perform a clean install. The resulting Windows 10 will be able to activate. (I have tried this already)

A better way is to create an hd image. You can use Macrium Reflect Free. This will create an image file that contains everything: all 3 partitions, your documents, settings, and Windows Updates. Macrium is available here: http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx You will need around 12Gigs of space minimum to create the image You can use another paritition or a USB external hd to store the image file.


----------



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks lunalander, and sorry for "attitude." I'm an old crank who still thinks XP was just fine... I think I'll do both.

I don't have any activation code for w10 -- was never asked for one, and don't recall whether the preinstalled w7's disk had those numbers. Is that going to be a problem?

****

BUT, that tangent aside (my bad), the original question/problem was about not having control of Windows Update process. Just like the original w10 install, the updates install, contrary to my orders (settings). As said, now the updates, and re-booting -- just happen if I leave the machine on (in sleep mode). At least the reboot is stalled at the password screen.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You can stop the reboot until a time convenient to you through, Settings>Windows Update>Advanced Options, and changing "Automatic (recommended)", to "Notify to schedule restart".

To stop your computer waking from sleep, go to Control Panel>Hardware and Sound>Power Options>Edit Plan Settings, and scroll down and click on the blue Change advanced power setting. In the window that comes up, expand the +Sleep and +Wake Timers buttons, and change to the options you prefer. I have mine on Disable for both the Power and Battery options.

There seem to be many complaints about W10 ignoring the setting to never install drivers. So far, I haven't seen a fix for that, although someone else may have.


----------



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks, but I do have the settings as you describe, and did when the incident described above happened. There is currently an update waiting for a reboot. It tells me that it has determined a time when I am not usually using the machine and will reboot then, unless I give it a different time (or just do it myself...).

So unless I'm missing something (likely) I now have less control over this than w7 (or xp, for that matter) -- I can't postpone indefinitely, must schedule. If I hadn't been looking at those settings just now, the updates and reboot would have happened, against my wishes, overnight, and with the settings you and I are using

This just may be a quirk of mine. I am easily frustrated when I have to relearn the OS et al. For me, no luddite, this is over-automated, though I understand it's well-intended.

I will reboot manually this time. Unless somebody has other info, I'll call this solved, with thanks to all.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sorry that didn't help. The only other thing I can suggest (not a fix) is to report the problems in the Feedback App, and hopefully they'll provide a fix sooner rather than later.

And even though I don't (at present) have your problems, I share your frustration with having less control. Best of luck.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try : right-click Start > Control Panel > System (click 'small icons' at top right if it's not visible) > Advanced System Settings (top left) > Hardware tab > Device Installation Settings button > click on 'No, let me choose ...' then on 'Never install driver ...' > Save Changes

That _should _stop 10 installing any driver updates. I left the 'Automatically get ...' square box ticked, it just downloads new icons and info.


----------



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you "goodgrief" (luv the handle!). I did manually re-start the system (actually, just shut it down overnight and booted in the morning -- the way I've done updates for many years, but... Update continued to press me to choose a time to re-boot for the updates to be completed, even though on reboot, the installation finished successfully with my method. I will "feedback," good idea. On a non-technical level, I've seen MS move more and more into over-automation of everything. I guess the notion is "user friendliness," and that's a good thing. But I've been messing with computers since early DOS, before W3.1 (and Tandy's "Desktop" GUI, a LOT like Windows, before that), and I see a trend here. The over-automation leaves many people in the dark about what their machines are doing.

I may try Linux again.

I think this thread has run its course. I'll mark it solved, but still check now and then for more comments.

THANK YOU ALL! I intend to start sending a (small...) contribution, monthly. This site is quite valuable to me.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you see my post #7 ?


----------



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

Yes, Allan, saw and pondered. Thank you. Boiled down, my issue is control. I don't like any software to auto-update, not even antivirus (including Windows security updates, not only drivers), and most will allow that choice. I want to review and decide, even if I almost always do a recommended update.

At any rate, I think we've chewed this topic pretty thoroughly. Thank you.


----------

